# BMW sport le-mans blue full correction detail



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

welcome to another write up from black magic detail,the owner of this car had seen the audi R8 that i had detailed a few weeks ago,and wanted some black magic for his own car ,packages and levels of correction were discussed,and a full correction was decided including engine and interior detail
on with the detail

car on arrival


































































first the wheels ,arches and tyres

arches and tyres cleaned with megs super degreaser and brushes


















wheels cleaned with bilberry and brushes


























some wolfs deironizer


















car foamed with CG no touch foam


















car rinsed and badges panel gaps grills door shuts ect cleaned with megs APC and brush


































car rinsed and washed 2 bucket method with megs shampoo plus and lambs wool mit










car rinsed and tardis used for tar removal










car rinsed and final risne with oppm filter water










taken in for drying










car clayed with wolfs aggessive clay and last touch for lube


















now for some defects under various lights


























































































paint thickness reading had been previously taken at the discussing stage with the owner and were all good factory readings 
worked my way up through pads and polish taking removal rates for each combo ,paint was hard ,no surprise there,lake country purple wool pad and menzerna FG500 was my pad and polish for the correction work ,with removal rates of only 1-2 um per set .2-3 sets (mostly 3) was neede to fully correct the defects .refining was done with 3m finishing pad and menzerna 106fa ,there were 2or 3 very deep scratches that could not be fully removed safely but got them rounded off nicely with a spot pad before refining stage
(i had previously told the owner that they were too deep for full removal)
total thickness removed was around 5-7 um for correction and refining
some before and after shots with the sun gun

before










after


















before










after(wing not polished yet)


















some afters on the bonnet


















































































before










after










before










after










before










after










before


















after










before










after


































before










after










some random afters











































































































































under handles done by hand with P1










time for an APC foam wash to get rid of all the dust ,engine was also cleaned at this point with megs super degreaser and various brushes(no pic of engine clean )









car power rinsed and final rinse with oppm filter water










back in for blow drying to prevent any marring from towels










removing the polish from all the nooks and crannys


















LSP was blackfire sealant via DA










wheels sealed with blackfire all metal sealant










tyres dressed with wolfs black out










plastics dressed with wolfs black out


















3M glass used inside and out










interior cleaned dusted and vacumed ,wolfs leather used on all leather


















some inside finished shots

































































































out side finished shots (not very sunny)


























































































and a clean engine shot










total time spent 47 hours

thanks for looking 
all comments welcome
regards stevie:thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

very good!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice. Love the blackfire stuff


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

fantastic!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result hove do you find the BF AMS stacks up with other wheel seals, also the finish? and i like your stick with foam head on very handy i have some VP one's they look handy as well, where do you get them from, thanks again for sharing your work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice work
the colour now has a depth to it
looks very good ,some great reflections inside of the lighting


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

Excellent work, the car looks fantastic. I noticed that you have a BMW M banner hanging on the wall in your detailing bay, where did you get it from because i would love one for my garage :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Great result hove do you find the BF AMS stacks up with other wheel seals, also the finish? and i like your stick with foam head on very handy i have some VP one's they look handy as well, where do you get them from, thanks again for sharing your work


blackfire wheel sealant is very good 6 months plus from one coat and it will add to the look

lake country polishing sticks cant remember where i got them ,trader on here i think

regards stevie


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Raceno7 said:


> Excellent work, the car looks fantastic. I noticed that you have a BMW M banner hanging on the wall in your detailing bay, where did you get it from because i would love one for my garage :thumb:


banner was from the bay

regards stevie


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Might have to try that blackfire wheel sealant. great finish and attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great write up Stevie.

Fantastic work as always!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a finish!! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great finish , deep blue sea :thumb:


----------



## davidc1987 (Feb 28, 2012)

wow! love your work!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

What Air dryer you using please


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

How on Earth did the owner get their engine so dirty?
Did they forget to close the bonnet and go on holiday for a couple of weeks?!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

nice work mate


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## FL1P 89 (May 4, 2011)

Great work dude love the fleck on that colour


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome work.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

nice work, any advice for working on this colour?


----------



## sandyt87 (Jun 21, 2011)

Stunning work on that beemer. How long did the correction stages take?

Alex


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great turnaround.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Awesome work and transformation. Can I ask how long it took you?
Thanks for sharing.

Richard


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

brilliant work


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Stevie, have you got any after shots of those scratches?
I'm interested to know how they looked after your efforts as they were rather heavy scratches.

Car looks fantastic bud, and great effort on the correction, looks brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb job & great turn around


----------



## Evo_automotive (Feb 1, 2011)

Great job! My car is the same colour so I'll have a good look through this thread when I get time.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Superb work.
Love these threads.


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Great job mate and a really good post with plenty info! The owner must've been delighted with the results. What did you use on the hi-gloss black door trims?


----------

